

Review my .NET-based scripting environment - awulf

I have just released version 1.0 of DataVoila, a scripting tool specifically designed for automating data processing chores like extracting information from text files, performing search-and-replace operations on CSV documents, and much more.<p>DataVoila uses C# as its scripting language, providing access to the richness of the .NET Framework.<p>The software's website is here:<p>http://www.datavoila.com/<p>Please let me know what you think. Any comments, suggestions, or advice are greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!
======
brudgers
Interesting. It looks cleaner than adding C# to Windows Powershell scripts.
I'm not sure it increases flexibility over Powershell as a scripting
environment.

